# Air Dry Or Blow Dry



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

For those of you who bathe your own dogs,do you prefer to air dry them or blow dry? I *usually * air dry my dogs if I am bathing them myself.Giving baths is not something that I especially love doing,but I will do it if my dogs roll in something stinky.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i towel my dog off and let him air dry. when i air dry him
i towel him off and walk him or play with him in the driveway
or the backyard.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I blow dry, but then again I have access to the grooming shop.


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

I rub Bella down with a towel really really good. She loves it and tries to bite the towel the entire time.  baths on the other hand, she does not like one bit! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

I blowdry, my daughters used to do dog grooming and I have experienced how much less hair you have coming from the pup if you blow dry.
Mine does not seem to like the blow dryer much though, but we make it a game.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

During the summer and nice hot days they air dry after being towel dried first. If its during the colder months I blow dry especially my male. We had done some late season swimming one fall and my male has a thicker rear coat and the dampness caused a small hot spot so now we always check everyone over before bed. If the are still damp they get a quick low dry.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado I let air dry after a good toweling but Jazzy I blow dry. He dries very quickly and I don't have to worry about any curls with him lol


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I towel dry well first. On a good sunny day will just take her for a quick walk in the sun which will finish drying Nala pretty fast.. I just find blow dryers take too long and she end up board and antsy, and stops sitting still


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Air dry. If I had a dog with skin problems, I would probably blow dry.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

I had a previous pet which was sensitive to temperature shock. So I asked the breeder if I should blow dry after a bath. She said, no need. After a bath, even if you throw him in to the snow, he will be fine.

I towel dry - not to really dry him - but to save my bathroom and apartment from the mandatory full body shake after a bath. 

And as an after thought : look what blow drying does to human hair.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I blow dry, but it's a dryer that is forced air, not heat . Love my air force blower and can't live without it, gets all the dirt/dander/loose hair off in fact just gave masi a good bath the other nite, got enough hair off her and the aussie to create another dog


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Blow dry blow dry blow dry!! Of course, I'm a professional groomer so it's easy for me to do, but I honestly believe it is healthier for the dog. It gets the dampness out and away from the skin, blows out dead hair, skin flakes, and debris, and allows you too see every inch of the dog's skin. If you have a good powerful force dryer you hardly have to do any brushing. With the little Metro dryers around $150, it's an investment you will never regret.


----------

